# A Variety of New Enclosure Ideas



## sporeworld (Mar 31, 2011)

Never leaving well enough alone, and inviting your collective critisms, I bring you another installment of "Pimp My Enclosure"!

So, I stopped and impulse bought some tall, thin aquariums with screened tops. Not a fan of how they slide open, but they make a nice display and hold in humidity. I lined the back with screen a few weeks ago (threads from this week make me consider removing it). I'll pop a plug in the top like I've done on other enclosures. I went nice and simple - little bedding on the bottom, some chaotic plants tossed around, and we're in bizz-ness. I need to find some pots or vases that I'm into to keep things neat and organized. kind of a sketch at this point...







I have another one with bamboo - I'm interested to see how well they climb on the leaves before resigning myself to just twigs. If they do well, I might remove the bottom and replace it with mesh and line the bottom with river stones (so I can lift it up and wash it down without opening it).

Here's are two old screen cages with just a clutter of plants that I suspect they'll also just ignore on their way up to hang from the top, as usual. Interested to see if either style make a difference, or if there's a specied preference.






Here's what we call the "ICU" (as in "I See You" AND "Intensive Care Unit"). These are the observation rooms. Little nymphs can be put aside and observed.






Here's another work in progress. It's a mesh can - lots of air-flow. It's stackable, and not much to clean. The mesh is too wide to be practical, but it's good for experimenting. I intend to make a cloth version, turn it on it's side, and stack em like wine casks. That way, it's a perfect curve for molting. Work in progress...









For something a little extra, I checked out some fake plants with lights built into them. Not only could that look cool, but similar Christmas-style lights are wrapped around trees here in SoCal that, in part, provide a small amount of warmth. Be interesting to see if this has any effect on temps or night/day rhythms.






Finally, here's a charming little enclosure experiment with glass front and back. The glass panels are removable, and I could replace them with screen for better ventilation. Has potential, but needs work. It hangs very nicely over my computer. I think a larger version of it would be a good Mantis-Of-The-Day kind of display.






Of course, there's always more little projects in the works...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2011)

I like them all! I like the string lites too! Only prob with turning things on side, the substrate will turn too,a nd the intensive care units, the gravel will crush them, other than that, just install a 911 alarm system in tose icu containers and they should be ok! :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 31, 2011)

I like the mesh idea for lifting out the river stones(smart), the tall, thin aquariums are nice but it will be hard to get in there when needed, I know I have some simular ones myself, front openings are key if you ask me. I see lots of cages but not one mantis, does someone need to go shopping? I think kitkat always has more mantis than he knows what to do with, why don't you give him a buzz.

Not sure if you want to build all of yours yourself but heres a link for you Mark that has some very cool enclosures at the best prices anywhere w/ free shipping. I plan on getting one of the 24x18x18 soon myself. And hey you'll be helping the Michigan economy  http://www.joshsfrogs.com/caging/exo-terra-glass-terrariums.html


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 31, 2011)

I always love to see your enclosure ideas.

For good or bad, I've copied a few ideas from you and they have worked out great for me.

Keep posting your ideas. Such great pics to help teach a beginner like me.

Harry


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot for posting that. Now all my mantises have packed their bags and are moving over to your place. &lt;_&lt; 

I love the variety in your set ups. They are so stylistic and I love the vivid colors. They could easily stand alone as floral artwork.


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 31, 2011)

All of your enclosures are so beautiful! I will definitely use some of your ideas... :shifty:


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Keep the ideas and critiques comin.

I totally agree with the front openings. Even if I turn them around for display. Those 3 tanks were complete impulse buys (couldn't beat the price). And yeah, pain to clean.

Waiting to fill them. Just got Creos for now. A few occupants enroute...

And I had no idea joshfrogs was in Michigan. We Michiganders (well, former) have to stick together! They'd got some nice cases...

And, yeah - color is all for me! My employees think I'm nuts anyway, so at least the bright colors throw them off the scent!  No "head only" display for me (thanks, Brian)... at least not out in the open (just don't check the freezer!)


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 2, 2011)

Quick update: I've been toying with the wood/glass enclosure (below) and it's got some really cool design elements. Once you open the top (it's hinged), you can slide out BOTH glass panes. Fantastic for cleaning or removing pets.

Furthermore, I cut some mesh I got (from Mantisplace) that I can insert IN PLACE of one (or both) glass panes - instant mesh cage! I REALLY wish I was better with tools, but I'd like to try and cut _additional_ grooves, so I can slide mesh in, and THEN remove the glass pane (so, no escapees). Glass by night, mesh by day. After some work, I may try to build a large scale version. I think it has a lot of potential.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 2, 2011)

Brillant Idea, you really have your thinking cap on lately, keep us updated.

But that wood looks a little thin aren't you afraid of a mantis breaking right through(Ha-Ha jk). :lol:


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 8, 2011)

Spore, these are AWESOME! Some of the nicest enclosures I've seen so far. I love the idea of using different colored pet bedding along with colored flowers. I wish those aluminum mesh cages (2nd pic) were made of a finer material where FFs wouldn't be able to escape from... that would be the ultimate enclosure since you can raise a nice amount of nymphs in there from hatchling to a much older size!


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 8, 2011)

MantisNation said:


> I wish those aluminum mesh cages (2nd pic) were made of a finer material where FFs wouldn't be able to escape from... that would be the ultimate enclosure since you can raise a nice amount of nymphs in there from hatchling to a much older size!


I've put larger ff's in there in the past, but they do tend to escape. I've looked into replacing the screen with finer mesh (fiberglass, probably), but haven't done it yet. I have one custom-made cage that's similar with tight mesh, and it does hold in fruitflies. However, it's a pain to see through, and decent photos are out of the question.


----------



## MantisNation (Apr 9, 2011)

Got cha ;-)


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's what I did with the tall terrarium. Spent some time decorating them, but do they care....? Noooooooo. They just wanna HANG OUT at the top all day. "Look at MEEEEE! I'm hanging at the top!!!" Brunners are NO respectors of fashion!






Now CREOS know how to WORK a ROOM! (There's like 12 in there somewhere).


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's my latest mod to the screen plug. It's just a fat washer hot glued around a hole I cut with a razor blade. Works like a charm!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 2, 2011)

Just an update. I had some notoriously UN-communal Mios who enjoyed having their siblings for dinner - if you know what I mean. Arms crossed, I refused to give them their own enclosures. Then I remembered the little red screen-buckets I got for like $5. I cut a hole in the top, glued a foam gromet in place, and tossed them all in solitary. Been about a week now, and they're doing really well.

Kinda happy with it...


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Jun 2, 2011)

nice! i always enjoy your enclosure posts!  gives me inspiration. i have used your creo setups as examples and have a nice community tank going on, and so far so good! not one loss!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 2, 2011)

Got any pretty pictures to post?


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Jun 2, 2011)

ya, actually i do..... will post shortly!


----------



## Litleape (Jul 1, 2011)

Where do you find these things? Very lovely.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 10, 2011)

I wish I had the tools, money, and space to make my own enclosures like you do. I would love to have something like that!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks. I wonder sometimes if anyone reads these posts... Or if they just point and laugh.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 11, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Thanks. I wonder sometimes if anyone reads these posts... Or if they just point and laugh.


 Man I love seeing what other members do with their enclosures and yours are some of the coolest Ive seen. Like Ive said I wish I wasnt on such a tight budget so I could do something cool like that.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 14, 2011)

Just a note for future browsers of this thread. I posted images (below) of this enclosure idea for shipping mantids (and raising them), using slices of a "pool noodle".

SpongeWorld Lite


----------

